# SMOKED OYSTER DEVILED EGGS



## Raine (Aug 31, 2004)

SMOKED OYSTER DEVILED EGGS
1 (3 3/4 oz.) can smoked oysters OR smoke your own, drain fresh,
saving the liquor for later seafood dishes.

9 hard boiled;cooked eggs
6 tablespoons mayonnaise or salad dressing
2 tablespoons snipped chives
1 tablespoon Dijon style mustard
1/4 teaspoon freshly ground pepper
Snipped chives
Drain oysters; pat with paper towels to remove as much oil as
possible.
Coarsely chop. Halve hardcooked eggs lengthwise. Remove yolks and set whites aside. Place egg yolks in a bowl; mash with a fork. Add
mayonnaise, the 2 tablespoons snipped chives, mustard, pepper, and chopped oysters. Mix well. Pipe or spoon egg yolk mixture into egg white halves. Garnish with snipped chives.


----------



## fng_3887 (Sep 2, 2004)

sound yummy...i love devilled eggs...i gotta try this....


----------



## lyndalou (Sep 24, 2004)

This sounds so good. I have a few friends who are allergic to shellfish, so I would garnish these with a whole smoked oyster so they don't eat any of them.


----------

